

Google App Engine is Down - gagan2020
http://code.google.com/status/appengine?day=01/15/13

======
zafirk
Hi all, I'm Zafir from the App Engine team. We're trying to resolve these
issues as quickly as possible. For updates, you can follow @app_engine on
Twitter or the thread we are updating on Google Groups: <http://goo.gl/wur3v>

~~~
canthonytucci
Google can't even get it's own GAE team to use G+ or is that down too?

~~~
btilly
It is entirely possible for Google to have an outage that takes down GAE and
G+. Given that reality, it makes sense that their "emergency public
communication" should be as separated as possible from their own
infrastructure.

This makes twitter a very natural choice.

------
davidjgraph
Note that the static web serving is working normal, it's the back-end
functions that seem to be affected.

It's good practise generally to make your web app statically served and be
fault tolerant to the back-end not being available, this is certainly required
if you want to implement an offline mode.

~~~
afandian
What do you mean having your web app statically served? Either it's a website,
which can be static, or it's a web app, which cannot really. You can't get far
with just JS. Did I misunderstand your comment?

~~~
davidjgraph
Our web app - <https://www.draw.io/>. Entire thing is served statically. If
you don't think you can do much with just JS, you're a few years out of
date...

~~~
awj
So I can load up your web app on my phone, do some work, then switch over to
my laptop and pick up where I left off without noticing that your app server
is down? I'd like to know how that works.

------
bitcartel
Today there's an outage, what would happen if tomorrow they decided to
terminate all services?

Use an open-source PAAS like OpenShift or CloudFoundry to avoid vendor lock-in
and give yourself the ability to run your application on your own servers if
necessary.

Same thing applies to Heroku et al.

~~~
Benferhat
That's why Google increased the price of GAE [0], so it would be profitable
[1], which allows them to provide an SLA[2] that I can live with. Even
deprecated GAE features work for at least a year before they're terminated
[3].

[0] <https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=gae+price+increase>

[1] [http://gigaom.com/2011/09/07/whats-better-pricier-google-
app...](http://gigaom.com/2011/09/07/whats-better-pricier-google-app-engine-
or-nothing/)

[2] <https://developers.google.com/appengine/sla>

[3] [http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2012/04/app-engine-
and-g...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2012/04/app-engine-and-googles-
new-deprecation.html)

~~~
codemac
Also, because I was curious if this deprecation policy was included
cancellation of the entire service, yes it does:

\--8<\---------------cut here---------------start------------->8---

7.2 Deprecation Policy.

Google will announce if we intend to discontinue or make backwards
incompatible changes to this API or Service. We will use commercially
reasonable efforts to continue to operate that Service without these changes
until the later of: (i) one year after the announcement or (ii) April 20,
2015, unless (as Google determines in its reasonable good faith judgment):

\- required by law or third party relationship (including if there is a change
in applicable law or relationship), or

\- doing so could create a security risk or substantial economic or material
technical burden.

This Deprecation Policy doesn't apply to versions, features, and functionality
labeled as "experimental."

\--8<\---------------cut here---------------end--------------->8---

So you have until 2015, or a year from the current date if that's less than a
year away. I'd say that's a very reasonable amount of warning.

~~~
taligent
> We will use commercially reasonable efforts.

That sounds pretty damn ominous to me.

~~~
Benferhat
"Interpretation against the party that supplied the term

Where, after the interpretation of a contract term that has been supplied by
one party, doubts remain as to the meaning of that term, an interpretation
against that party is to be preferred ("contra proferentem")."

[0] <http://www.trans-lex.org/926000>

------
kroo
Looks like Google's reporting the issue resolved as of 12:06 PM PST. Our
backends are working again, so I believe them :).

If you run things on App Engine, I highly recommend subscribing to the
downtime notify list -- it's much more responsive and accurate than the App
Engine status page in my experience.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!forum/google-a...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!forum/google-
appengine-downtime-notify)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Seems to be quite minor issue, all of my services are currently fully working.
(No errors), maybe bit slow. But that's life.

From status page: Elevated error rates and increased latency for some
applications – Python, Python: Dynamic Get, Python: Dynamic Get: Latency,
Python: Dynamic Get: Error Rate, Java, Java: Dynamic Get, Java: Dynamic Get:
Latency, Java: Dynamic Get: Error Rate Jan 15 2013, 07:50 AM - Jan 15 2013,
08:10 AM

~~~
Semiapies
After this trolling headline, I'll have to regard non-technical users who
declare that something is "down!" after encountering the slightest error,
slowness, or incorrect behavior with an iota less irritation.

------
RyanZAG
My hobby game I'm making on App Engine seems to be up and running fine -
Localized fault?

[http://2.gloopsh.appspot.com/Admin.html#com.rc.gloopsh.admin...](http://2.gloopsh.appspot.com/Admin.html#com.rc.gloopsh.admin.AdminWorldMap$AdminWorldMapPlace)

Still got a long way to go, but you can scroll around a bit by holding down
the left mouse and dragging. Mousewheel to zoom in and out...

~~~
davidjgraph
I get an alert saying "REST error:
org.fusesource.restygwt.client.FailedStatusCodeException: Internal Server
Error". I think you are affected.

------
tlarkworthy
not for me

~~~
pkuhar
It's works intermittently for our backend for Azumio apps. Mostly unusable at
this point.

